# New bush hog



## Dana (Sep 30, 2003)

Got me a King Cutter 5 footer for $200. I didn't need it but I hate to see a good deal pass me by.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

That is a good deal. I went to the Howse factory in Laurel, MS and got mine for more than 1/2 price off of retail -- got a medium/HD 5' hog for $250 out of the door. It has been one incredibly well-built and well-constructed machine. :lucky:

Andy


----------



## Dana (Sep 30, 2003)

Here's a photo. (Hope this works)


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

So how does it work? I could see that a towbehind would be good for older tractors, in big open aeras. I am thinking of getting a kingcutter for my N. 3PH style though. There not the top of the line, but I feel they are a real good value.


----------



## Dana (Sep 30, 2003)

It works just fine. I still like my old one better. It's a Woods 5 foot 3point hitch. The 3ph is a lot more maneuverable and just a all around better mower.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Dana,
In the picture the front of the bushhog is raised. I know that would effect quality of cut. If you have that hooked to the tractor drawbar is there any way to adjust the height up and down? I imagine you could hook it to the drawbar of a 3PH.


----------



## Dana (Sep 30, 2003)

WOW!!! You got good eyes. Yep the front does set a tad high. I have it hooked to the belly draw bar. A draw bar hooked to the lift arms might be lower, I just haven't tried it yet and nope....ya can't adjust the front hitch.


----------

